# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  fattura senza partita iva?

## lunatica

Salve a tutti volevo avere un informazione per quanto riguarda l emissione di fatture senza avere partita iva.mi spiego meglio..sto valutando una possibilità lavorativa per la vendita per conto di un azienda che distribuisce bevande e alimenti per esercenti come bar ristoranti etc...la mia figura è inquadrata come agente di vendita e per i primi due mesi essendo in prova mi è stato detto di fatturare le vendite come prestazione occasionale di manodopera in quanto ancora non ho partita iva..
è possibile tutto ciò?come funziona?essendo che ho gia un lavoro fisso e questo lo farei per arrotondare cosa mi comporta a livello di tasse?
quali sono i limiti di guadagno per poter operare in questa maniera?
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti volevo avere un informazione per quanto riguarda l emissione di fatture senza avere partita iva.mi spiego meglio..sto valutando una possibilità lavorativa per la vendita per conto di un azienda che distribuisce bevande e alimenti per esercenti come bar ristoranti etc...la mia figura è inquadrata come agente di vendita e per i primi due mesi essendo in prova mi è stato detto di fatturare le vendite come prestazione occasionale di manodopera in quanto ancora non ho partita iva..
> è possibile tutto ciò?come funziona?essendo che ho gia un lavoro fisso e questo lo farei per arrotondare cosa mi comporta a livello di tasse?
> quali sono i limiti di guadagno per poter operare in questa maniera?
> grazie

  Innanzitutto, una precisazione: chi non ha la partita iva non può emettere fatture, ma solo semplici ricevute: quindi la dizione "emissione di fatture senza avere partita iva" è senz'altro una contraddizione in termini. 
Detto questo, a mio parere la soluzione proposta è dettata più da interessi personali che dall'osservanza della legge. Se cominci a lavorare devi avere la partita iva, anche se per due mesi; poi se non va la cancelli, ma comunque la devi avere.
Il discorso, che sicuramente ti avranno fatto, di "prestazioni occasionali" non va bene per il tuo caso. 
ciao

----------


## anagre

> Salve a tutti volevo avere un informazione per quanto riguarda l emissione di fatture senza avere partita iva.mi spiego meglio..sto valutando una possibilità lavorativa per la vendita per conto di un azienda che distribuisce bevande e alimenti per esercenti come bar ristoranti etc...la mia figura è inquadrata come agente di vendita e per i primi due mesi essendo in prova mi è stato detto di fatturare le vendite come prestazione occasionale di manodopera in quanto ancora non ho partita iva..
> è possibile tutto ciò?come funziona?essendo che ho gia un lavoro fisso e questo lo farei per arrotondare cosa mi comporta a livello di tasse?
> quali sono i limiti di guadagno per poter operare in questa maniera?
> grazie

  Concordo che tecnicamente non sarebbe giusto né corretto (e nemmeno legale)...  
Quello che penso anche io è che se a te fa comodo provare per un mese,  stare ad aprire una partita iva non ha molto senso... provi, e quello che ti spetta glielo addebiti sotto altre forme... appunto, prestazione occasionale di manodopera generica (ovviamente non puoi addebitare ne' provvigioni ne' vendite o segnalazione clientela o quant'altro del genere)... ma va bene per un mese, comunque non ci può essere continuità... non è una questione di importi! Ovviamente economicamente questo conviene più a loro che a te... perché non ti devono pagare l'Iva, l'irpef, e se gli va male anche l'enasarco!!!!!!!!!  
Come tasse, è un reddito, che va aggiunto a quello che hai come dipendente! 
Se apri una partita iva hai tutta una serie di adempimenti da fare poi... valuta bene se ne vale la pena!!! (devi sentire un commercialista, o anche un CAF, se già ne hai uno di fiducia... ma meglio parlare a quattr'occhi con qualcuno che conosca bene la materia!!!!)  
In ogni caso confermo e ri-confermo, il post precedente è assolutamente corretto.

----------


## lunatica

grazie per la risposta.Quindi non mi devo fidare di  chi mi ha detto che potevo operare ugualmente senza partita iva.Loro cercano agenti monomandatari ma per esserlo so che bisogna oltre ad avere la partita iva , sostenere dei costi per fare un corso con relativo esame per poter essere iscritto all albo di agenti,e acquisire questo titolo sinceramente non mi interessa..quindi a questo punto posso magari farmi inquadrare come procacciatore d affari o altro?il mio lavoro consisterebbe nel promuovere/vendere i loro prodotti e prendermi il carico degli ordini senza pero trattare la parte della riscossione..in pratica sarei solo un intermediario...scusate ma nn ci sto capendo piu niente...il lavoro è interessante e i guadagni pure solo che appunto come si dice fidarsi è bene non fidarsi è meglio.grazie

----------


## anagre

Puoi essere procacciatore d'affari, ma c'è sempre il problema della continuità per via dell'ENASARCO. il procacciatore d'affari prevede che non ci sia continuità nel rapporto, almeno ufficialmente, e che tu non abbia mandato di rappresentanza... solo che se si vedono fatture tutti i mesi, va da se che prima o poi qualcuno se ne accorge!!
Devi inquadrarti come agente di commercio, ora non credo che sia realmente necessario fare corsi, ma iscriversi all'Enasarco si... ti ripeto, meglio parlare con un commercialista in merito!

----------

